# German Dog Commands



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Teaching my GSD pup commands in German.

Anybody have a list handy?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is the sight I got mine from. http://anacapaworkingdogs.com/Training_Commands.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

